# Eating Beef Everyday



## the ripper (Apr 8, 2002)

i know beef is high in fat and in iron  , would 200grams of beef a day be healthy?ya think it would clog up my arteries or something??
i mix abou 200gr. of lean beef in my pasta everyday 4 lunch


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2002)

That's fine.

The only thing about that that would concern me is the price. I can only afford to eat steak 3 times a week.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2002)

I think as long as your eating lean beef, you'll be okay. If you eat Burger King whoppers 3 times per day you'll probably have some coronary issues!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2002)

Yeah, that's cause of their hydrogenated and trans-fatty acid content. Not to mention (most probable) ill-practises of food handling etc...


----------

